# CAAD 10 Ultegra or SuperSix 105?



## Atty (Jun 24, 2012)

I realise that this has probably been done to death but....

I've been to my LBS today with a view to to buying a CAAD 10 Ultegra but unfortunately I'm now a bit undecided. I'm really not sure whether to go for the better spec of the CAAD over the the carbon frame with a lower spec. I'd expect both to be a huge improvement over my current bike (LeMond Reno) but I'm just torn between getting a top end Alu frame or an entry level Carbon.

Any opinions would be appreciated.


----------



## Greenduck (Apr 19, 2011)

I would not call the SuperSix an entry level carbon bike. Yes, the grouppo is not high-end but functions really well. I don't think you'll feel any big differences between Ultegra and 105. The frame itself is excellent with great power transfer for big sprints and comfrtable enough for long rides. 

The CAAD10 Ultegra should come with a FSA SL-K Light BB30 crankset which is lighter and stiffer than the FSA Gossamer Pro BB30 on the SuperSix 105 but I wouldn't let it come down to the crankset only when it comes to choosing between the two bikes. Do you have the possibility to test ride both bikes?


----------



## Atty (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks for the response Greenduck. Probably not a good choice of words when I referred to the SS as entry level carbon...I was referring more to the components. I'm having trouble with the choice of better components on the CAAD or buy the SS with the lower spec.

I suppose i'd only then find myself updating them later anyway. Looking to ride them both tomorrow so maybe that will help.


----------



## defboob (Aug 31, 2011)

When I did a quick ride test between a caad10 ultegra and supersix 105 I couldn't notice a huge difference in ride quality, but then again it was just a small ride up the street. The best way I describe the difference in frame feel is the carbon dampened the bumps a little better than alu. but not enough for me to crave that difference. Instead I wanted the ultegra components and better parts overall. Trust me you will still want to upgrade parts. I had a feeling that cannondale would eventually make the evo carbon frame more affordable and it looks like that's starting to happen, so maybe the next bike will be that heh. Enjoy the test rides!


----------



## BillyNJ (May 1, 2012)

go with the caad with the better components, unless your over 50 years old you dont need to ride a carbon frame and someone can correct me if i am wrong but im pretty sure the caad10 and the Super Six have similar geometry. 

Also my caad10 is like 2-3 pounds lighter than my fathers full Carbon Roubaix and i still have the clunky crappy rs10 wheels on it


----------



## RCMTB (Apr 20, 2012)

Go with the CAAD10 Ultegra and ride the sh!t out of it! If you ever wreck the frame then you upgrade to an SS or an EVO. And since you're an attorney, you'll probably end up buying a carbon bike in few years anyways. And if you race, keep the CAAD10 as a trainer and race the carbon bike. I was thinking about decking out the CAAD10, but I know in a couple years I'll buy an EVO.


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

*I have both*

No contest, the supersix is way more comfortable and a nicer frame. Its lighter, smoother and carbon. what more could you want. You can always upgrade components later and with the addition of electric Ultegra there will be alot of people dumping their older versions of it on ebay.


----------



## BillyNJ (May 1, 2012)

rollinrob said:


> You can always upgrade components later and with the addition of electric Ultegra there will be alot of people dumping their older versions of it on ebay.


That was introduced with last years 2012 models. The 2013's will be here in a month if not already being shipped. The 6700 group sets are still selling for 800-900 bucks on e-bay. So that is not as accurate as you think.

It’s official: Ultegra goes electric for 2012

Not saying you need Ultegra components the 105s are nice components as well.

The SS frame is nicer but it comes down to what you value more.

You could just dig deeper in your pocket and pick up the 2012 SS Ultegra thats on sale right now for 2600 bucks. (ask your LBS they should know about the sale from Cannondale)


----------



## RCMTB (Apr 20, 2012)

rollinrob said:


> No contest, the supersix is way more comfortable and a nicer frame. Its lighter, smoother and carbon. what more could you want. You can always upgrade components later and with the addition of electric Ultegra there will be alot of people dumping their older versions of it on ebay.


I'm not sold on electronic shifting especially after seeing some of the shifting problems in the TDF this year.


----------



## CJonesEngr (Jan 9, 2012)

I am in this same situation. Rode both this past weekend and both felt great. Think I could tell a bit more damping from the carbon but it was only short rides up and down the street by the LBS. Leaning more towards the CAAD 10 though for the upgraded components and wheels...


----------



## Mergetrio (May 28, 2012)

I went through a similar comparison, and opted for the Supersix 5 with upgrades: Ultegra in the rear, Mavic Equippe wheels, and 105 calipers. Basically, my LBS convinced me that I would feel the difference on 15 + mile rides.


----------



## solomon1 (Jul 11, 2012)

does the upgraded components (cranksets/shifters) really make that much of a difference? 

they only thing I upgraded on my caad 10 was the wheelsets.


----------



## CJonesEngr (Jan 9, 2012)

Think I'm going for the SuperSix 5 Team Replica and will upgrade the wheels when the funds become available.


----------



## HollywoodG (Jun 19, 2012)

solomon1 said:


> does the upgraded components (cranksets/shifters) really make that much of a difference?
> 
> they only thing I upgraded on my caad 10 was the wheelsets.


For the most part, depends how you plan to ride your bike (commute, race, etc). I recently bought a CAAD10 105 after going back in-forth with a SuperSix 5. I couldn't really tell the differences with several test-rides. With the difference in price, I was able to upgrade my wheels and I am very happy over-all :thumbsup:


----------



## fireplug (Nov 19, 2008)

I would go for the better frame. You can upgrade wheels and group in the future.


----------



## Nugger (Apr 16, 2012)

I went through this exact same decision making process a few months ago. Put about 50 miles apiece on a CAAD 10-3 and SS 105. Both were very nice bikes and rode nicely. So nice in fact I never really could justify the very small differences I felt were worth the extra money. I ended up with the CAAD 10-3 as the best balance for me of good frame and upgraded parts for the money. As far as weight went, my CAAD10 weighed 17.08lbs (bone stock) as it left the shop (on their scales). Was the ride on the SS a little more damped? Yes. Was it significant? No. I found that with some 25c tires (Conti GP4000S) and a new seatpost (FSA K-Force Light) I have about a smooth a ride as I could hope for...all for a few hundred bucks. Pretty good deal all in all. Now if I could have afforded and EVO, this would be a whole different story.


----------



## duffin (Jun 11, 2012)

I went through exact same decision process and got the Supersix 3 with Ultegra and Mavic wheel set for $2,200. The small price difference between the CAAD and the SS basically justified the better, lighter wheel set and groupo. I plan to ride 30+ rides with the girlfriend and got her a Synapse carbon with 105 since she is not as discerning on equipment.
View attachment 260805


----------



## Nugger (Apr 16, 2012)

duffin said:


> I went through exact same decision process and got the Supersix 3 with Ultegra and Mavic wheel set for $2,200.


Dang Duffin! That's a heck of a deal on a SS-3. I couldn't find a SS-5 around here a few months ago for less than that. Any SS-3 in our neck of the woods was at least 1K more than the CAAD10-3. Nice score. I probably would have gone that same route for that price.


----------



## duffin (Jun 11, 2012)

Here is a place in Redwood City that has a 2011 at $2,200.

http://www.goridebicycles.com/goride/?page_id=212

Sunshine Bikes in Fairfax Ca matches which is where I bought two bikes.

Be forewarned, Cannondale dealers are forbidden to ship; local pickup only.


----------



## duffin (Jun 11, 2012)

duffin said:


> Here is a place in Redwood City that has a 2011 at $2,200.
> 
> goride - CLOSEOUTS
> 
> ...


Friend just bought a Supersix 105 for $1800 in Redwood City. He liked thinner Supersix top tube vs CAAD thicker top tube.


----------



## Nath8 (Dec 30, 2008)

I know I'm in a different country, but I recently bought a SuperSix 3 for $2600 here in Australia. The SuperSix was cheaper than the Caad 10. Put my American Classic wheels on and have a great ride for very little outlay. 
I'm a very happy man


----------



## Zupamario18 (Jan 6, 2012)

I had the same dilemma but it was over the super six 6 and the caad 10 105 I ended up paying $200 less for the super six and I do not regret it one bit. If you rode them both and can't tell a noticibel differnce than go with whatever makes your wallet happier.


----------



## Atty (Jun 24, 2012)

Well I made the plunge at last. Thanks for all the views and advice. Finally went for the SuperSix in the end. I felt it rode slightly smoother....and I got £600 off the price.
View attachment 261516


----------



## duffin (Jun 11, 2012)

Atty said:


> Well I made the plunge at last. Thanks for all the views and advice. Finally went for the SuperSix in the end. I felt it rode slightly smoother....and I got £600 off the price.
> View attachment 261516


Congrats! My friend has now bought one too and loves it as much as I do.

You might want to check out this water bottle cage - mine looks awesome!
240937 New Elite Custom Race Water Bottle Cage: White Black 2012 MTB Road bike | eBay


----------



## Zupamario18 (Jan 6, 2012)

Congrats you'll love the bike


----------



## caad105 (Jul 19, 2012)

caad 10!


----------



## steviej (Aug 15, 2012)

fireplug said:


> I would go for the better frame. You can upgrade wheels and group in the future.


agreed


----------



## superdupersix (Aug 12, 2012)

I bought a Supersix 5 on the weekend. It was only 300 bucks more than the Caad 10 5 and I'm a sucker for lime green.
I would have been quite happy with a Caad 10 but my local roads are quite rough. I figured the extra dampening of the carbon frame would pay off.


----------



## CannondaleRushSynapse (Jun 1, 2012)

I bought a cannondale synapse 3 months ago and already want another bike


----------



## duffin (Jun 11, 2012)

CannondaleRushSynapse said:


> I bought a cannondale synapse 3 months ago and already want another bike


Ok, I will bite. Why?


----------



## CannondaleRushSynapse (Jun 1, 2012)

duffin said:


> Ok, I will bite. Why?


Synapse is for my comfort rides and SS or CAAD for more aggressive riding?


----------



## red elvis (Sep 9, 2010)

ride faster on your synapse to make it aggressive. sheesh.


----------



## red elvis (Sep 9, 2010)

and about the topic: get the supersix then upgrade the wheels and components to DuraAce or SRAM Red.


----------

